# Christmas Order



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2015)

Here are 4 of 5 calls for an order placed for Christmas gifts for this customers bosses. The other call is amboyna. The extra snakewood (far left with quartersawn figure) is a gift to a buddy of mine. All the wood in this pic came from @woodintyuuu. They aren't completely done, just wanted to get a group photo while I was working on them tonight. The two snakewood (middle and right) aren't totally dry, so they look a little shiny compared to the black naragusta burl pots. Once they dry, they'll soak again, then I'll buff them all. The 4 on the right are going to be slate over glass. The one on the left is going to be glass over glass. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/FD27BE36-5D22-4451-8EC4-A7A91607173A_zpsybujzjuq.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/BD9D19C8-A12B-4A8B-8ECB-94B621F4101D_zpsaw8tldol.jpg 

This was an 'in progress' pic I took prior to wet sanding and getting those scratches out of the middle area... and before removing a few bits of paper towel that got stuck on the sides of the holes.
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/9525ABAA-92DC-4ACA-95BE-01E4BCCE71DD_zpsauaf8gd7.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 8, 2015)

Holy crap Jonathan - I can't wait to see those finished. Thats a high end order all the way around. I don;t see the Amboyna call though ? The burl on that Nargusta is sick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon they are nice. What type of bits are you using to drill your blanks, and when are you drilling them in your process (and how fast?)?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Jon they are nice. What type of bits are you using to drill your blanks, and when are you drilling them in your process (and how fast?)?


I use frued brad point twist bits. I honestly don't know what speed my drill press is set on, but if you're asking because of the couple of spots around the holes, it's not from drilling. These blanks have tiny little hairline cracks all through them, and when I turn, they chip out even with CA on them. It happened on the last two I did as well. Buckeye occasionally does, but everything else holds great. And because I use the curved bottom, they can't be drilled after turning, so it's the second step in the process before they even hit the lathe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I don;t see the Amboyna call though


It's not there... yet. Will be soon.


----------



## daugher12 (Nov 8, 2015)

Those are unreal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Jon they are nice. What type of bits are you using to drill your blanks, and when are you drilling them in your process (and how fast?)?


For what it's worth, I had considered using a smooth taper step type bit to 'ream' out the holes on top and hide the chips. I'm just scared to try it lol.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Good showing so far Jonathan. They should be jewels when finished. Let us see.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice looking buttons!

Seriously tho, I am not a hunter. How do those work? What do you call with them? Can you call for a pizza with that? 

They don't look like the other calls that folks here post up.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice looking buttons!
> 
> Seriously tho, I am not a hunter. How do those work? What do you call with them? Can you call for a pizza with that?
> 
> They don't look like the other calls that folks here post up.


Turkeys. Here's a soundfile of one I finished a couple weeks ago (although it's in my garage, so acoustics aren't great). You rub a striker across the glass, slate, aluminum, crystal, ceramic, copper, etc that's on the other side, and the friction creates the sound.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Those look awesome. Your sound bite sounds good and henny!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2015)

I got one of Cliffs snake wood pot blanks but can't bring myself to turn it yet. I saw where you posted that you really like their sound. Working my way up to it. Turned a couple of pens to test the waters. As Nolan Ryan say's cracks are no good. They make me nervous!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I got one of Cliffs snake wood pot blanks but can't bring myself to turn it yet. I saw where you posted that you really like their sound. Working my way up to it. Turned a couple of pens to test the waters. As Nolan Ryan say's cracks are no good. They make me nervous!!


Just have some thin ca on hand. It turns amazingly well, almost like acrylic. I hand sanded these and didn't have anywhere near the cracking I encountered on my first. But hand sanding takes a lot of time. Several hours in each one.


----------



## goosetamer (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome calls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice Jonathon!
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 9, 2015)

Sweet looking calls


----------

